# BSOD: System Service Exception at load - Tigerlake cpu



## davidm71 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi,

I have two laptops I am testing right now and running throttlestop 9.4 (and 9.4.2 beta) on both to understand power management issues. One is a 1165g7 cpu and the other is a 1185g7 cpu of which have no issues running throttlestop but on the 1165g7 I get an immediate bluescreen and reboot upon just trying to launch the application. Not sure whats going on? Something wrong with the system?

Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 14, 2021)

Are you running ThrottleStop with it installed to the hard drive of each computer or are you running ThrottleStop with it installed to a common memory stick that you are switching back and forth? ThrottleStop should be installed to each computer in its own folder. Delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and try again.

Are you running Windows 10 or Windows 11 on the 1165G7 computer?

ThrottleStop cannot control the CPU voltage of 11th Gen G7 CPUs so there should not be any voltage related problems. I have no idea why TS would crash on one computer but not the other. I have never had my hands on a 11th Gen G7 for testing purposes. No one else has ever mentioned a problem like this.

Are you having any other issues when running programs on the 1165G7?


----------



## davidm71 (Nov 14, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Are you running ThrottleStop with it installed to the hard drive of each computer or are you running ThrottleStop with it installed to a common memory stick that you are switching back and forth? ThrottleStop should be installed to each computer in its own folder. Delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and try again.
> 
> Are you running Windows 10 or Windows 11 on the 1165G7 computer?
> 
> ...



I independently downloaded TS and unzipped it to its own folder on each computer and tried launching it from there. No idea why not work on slower spec'd laptop. They are essentially almost identical short of a 3.0 ghz vs 2.8 ghz cpu vs UHD screen vs FHD screen. Just doesn't launch without BSOD on lower spec'd machine. Both laptops are completely new. The bad behaving machine has Antivirus, Macrium Reflect, and Virtualbox which the working one does not. Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 14, 2021)

ThrottleStop does not work correctly in a virtual world. It needs direct access to the CPU registers. 

What antivirus program are you using? It sounds like some well meaning software is trying to protect your computer from ThrottleStop. A BSOD is kind of harsh and unnecessary.


----------



## davidm71 (Nov 14, 2021)

Wasn't running it virtually. Just mentioning the current installed software. Using Bitdefender Total Security.

Also ini file was empty.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 14, 2021)

You could try uninstalling Bitdefender to see if that is causing the BSOD when ThrottleStop tries to start. 

I only use Microsoft Defender, the one built into Windows 10. I have never had a BSOD problem while starting ThrottleStop. I have never heard of ThrottleStop crashing like this after a clean install of Windows. Let me know if you ever get this figured out.


----------



## davidm71 (Nov 14, 2021)

This is the memory dump:

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.22473.1005 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Bitmap Dump File: Kernel address space is available, User address space may not be available.

Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is:
Windows 10 Kernel Version 19041 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Edition build lab: 19041.1.amd64fre.vb_release.191206-1406
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff802`2fc00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff802`3082a2d0
Debug session time: Sun Nov 14 09:52:58.771 2021 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:37.039
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................
......................................................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`00621018). Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....................
For analysis of this file, run !analyze -v
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff802`2fff72a0 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff488`944167d0=000000000000003b
7: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the BugCheck
Arg2: fffff80232192018, Address of the instruction which caused the BugCheck
Arg3: fffff488944170d0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the BugCheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


KEY_VALUES_STRING: 1

Key : Analysis.CPU.mSec
Value: 3843

Key : Analysis.DebugAnalysisManager
Value: Create

Key : Analysis.Elapsed.mSec
Value: 6016

Key : Analysis.Init.CPU.mSec
Value: 1343

Key : Analysis.Init.Elapsed.mSec
Value: 80809

Key : Analysis.Memory.CommitPeak.Mb
Value: 79

Key : WER.OS.Branch
Value: vb_release

Key : WER.OS.Timestamp
Value: 2019-12-06T14:06:00Z

Key : WER.OS.Version
Value: 10.0.19041.1


FILE_IN_CAB: MEMORY.DMP

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_202b: *** Unknown TAG in analysis list 202b


BUGCHECK_CODE: 3b

BUGCHECK_P1: c0000005

BUGCHECK_P2: fffff80232192018

BUGCHECK_P3: fffff488944170d0

BUGCHECK_P4: 0

CONTEXT:  fffff488944170d0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff488944170d0)
rax=0000000080000048 rbx=ffffe205e9817c60 rcx=ffffe205ded38a40
rdx=0000000000000cf8 rsi=ffffe205e9817c60 rdi=00000000c0000001
rip=fffff80232192018 rsp=fffff48894417ad0 rbp=ffffe205e9817d30
r8=0000000000000008 r9=ffffe205ee4a0050 r10=fffff80232191ef0
r11=fffff48894417b38 r12=0000000000000000 r13=ffffe205ee4a01a0
r14=0000000000000000 r15=ffffe205ee4a0050
iopl=0 nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010 ss=0018 ds=002b es=002b fs=0053 gs=002b efl=00040246
ThrottleStop+0x2018:
fffff802`32192018 418bfe mov edi,r14d
Resetting default scope

PROCESS_NAME: ThrottleStop.exe

STACK_TEXT:
fffff488`94417ad0 fffff802`2fe8f6f5 : ffffe205`e9817c60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : ThrottleStop+0x2018
fffff488`94417b40 fffff802`30275a68 : fffff488`94417ec0 ffffe205`e9817c60 00000000`00000001 ffffe205`ee376080 : nt!IofCallDriver+0x55
fffff488`94417b80 fffff802`30275335 : 00000000`80006434 fffff488`94417ec0 00000000`00000005 fffff488`94417ec0 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x1a8
fffff488`94417c20 fffff802`30274d36 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x5e5
fffff488`94417d60 fffff802`30008cb5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00623000 00000000`00000000 ffffe205`f23a21d0 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff488`94417dd0 00000000`77961cfc : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x25
00000000`0052d168 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77961cfc


SYMBOL_NAME: ThrottleStop+2018

MODULE_NAME: ThrottleStop

IMAGE_NAME:  ThrottleStop.sys

STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xfffff488944170d0 ; kb

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET: 2018

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0x3B_c0000005_ThrottleStop!unknown_function

OS_VERSION: 10.0.19041.1

BUILDLAB_STR: vb_release

OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64

OSNAME: Windows 10

FAILURE_ID_HASH: {426aef2e-3550-eda3-d8c1-479746c1b3b6}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## davidm71 (Nov 22, 2021)

Edit: Was able to get it going finally. Compared the bios settings of both machines and noticed 'Enhanced Biometric Security' was on when was off on other machine. Also updated from 21H1 to 21H2. Deleted ini file like suggested and ran the beta version and it worked though pretty sure the beta version did a BSOD prior.

Thanks


----------

